
How the French Revolution Created the Internet to Undo the French Revolution - emblem21
https://github.com/Emblem21/janus/blob/master/README.md#the-janus-engine
======
emblem21
To summarize: The Internet was designed to survive nuclear war. It was never
designed to survive psychological war.

